
GitHub Is Down? - mitchhentges
&gt; There was an unexpected problem serving your request<p>&gt; Please try again and contact us if the problem persists including [snip] in your message<p>Accessing from Sweden
======
2color
This is a good moment to check out [http://radicle.xyz/](http://radicle.xyz/),
a peer-to-peer stack for code collaboration based on git and IPFS.

~~~
sidcool
Surprised to see it being written in Haskell.

Edit: Pleasantly surprised.

------
rubenbe
This is the perfect moment to stress that git is decentralized, so you can
push/pull directly from you colleagues.

The fact that github is down is a only poor excuse for an extended coffee
break. ;)

(Down from BE)

~~~
diggan
Unless most of us are stupid enough to use GitHub issues and PRs instead of
having that data in the repository itself.

~~~
pvinis
Is there actually something like that? A way to have issues inside the repo?

~~~
diggan
There is git-notes for embedding information to git objects [https://git-
scm.com/docs/git-notes](https://git-scm.com/docs/git-notes)

There is also a project (probably many) for managing patches and/or issues in
a git repository, but I can't find any links to it right now (can't access my
github stars...)

Edit: there is also a alternative to git that has much of the same
functionality of github embedded in the SCM itself, Fossil.
[https://www.fossil-scm.org](https://www.fossil-scm.org)

Edit2: GitHub back, think the project I was thinking about above was
[https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-bug](https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-
bug) which describes itself as "Distributed bug tracker embedded in git"

------
holstvoogd
[https://www.githubstatus.com/](https://www.githubstatus.com/) says 'Partially
Degraded Service'

Guess that the only bit that has not degraded is rendering the 500's >_<

------
anticensor
They might be preparing Github for Windows open source.

------
import
Down from NL. Github status page says "Partially Degraded Service". But no ETA
and no explanation. Time for long coffee break.

------
sciurus
Nothing at [https://www.githubstatus.com/](https://www.githubstatus.com/)

------
mitchhentges
It's happy again, that was stressful for a second

------
prabhjeetsingh
is it showing error 404? not down. data is in the repository check there.

------
jontro
Down for me now. In sweden too

------
pawelduda
down in Poland, the website doesn't work, neither does the repo via ssh

------
jmarneweck
Down in South Africa.

------
masternda
Same here in Paris

------
vlaaad
Same, also Sweden

------
milkers
Same from Turkey.

------
nocubicles
Down in Estonia.

------
elena_di
Down in Bulgaria

------
dudod
Ukraine too :(

------
tin-foil-hat
Same from UK

------
federiconbo
Coffee time

------
blankton
germany too

------
leicester
Down

------
xh3n1
same here :/

